# 2 old school soundstream amps Why???



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

My wife needed some alone time so I was out running around tonight messing around and stopped into a stereo shop. It was one of those warehouse types with mostly low end high bling stuff, but sitting in the display case they had two old school Soundstream amps. They are new old stock. One had the box and the other was just the amp. No install marks and look new except for really dusty and a beat up box. So what did I get?

USA 100
&
Rubicon 302

Not sure what I am going to do with these, I don't need them, but this place has made me crazy and I can't stop looking at amps and speakers. I am close to making a decision on my next install for amps, I am either going with DLS Ultimate or Arc XXK's but they seem hard to find.


----------



## jrichardson20 (Feb 7, 2007)

Here's a link for your manuals. Enjoy!


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks, I am thinking I might try and hook these up in my truck, though the USA100 might be a little low on power from my p800.4


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice find! I never find stuff like that just laying around. You are a lucky man. If you decide you want to get rid of that Rubicon then PM me!!!!


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Nice find! I never find stuff like that just laying around. You are a lucky man. If you decide you want to get rid of that Rubicon then PM me!!!!


Thanks, still deciding. I now watching other Rubi's going on ebay to decide.

I am usually pretty good about commitment, but for some reason I am having serious trouble. 

I am thinking ARC and DLS because I don't have tons of experience or money and KNOW that both of those are great quality amps.

My decision comes down to ARC for the built in crossovers to help me go active or the DLS ultimate for it's flexability (A1 and A5)


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

How's the ridgeline coming? I haven't heard any updates on it for quite a while now. 

Ever get those old school MTX amps sold?


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

yep, got rid of them on ebay, and started selling off some other stuff in the house laying around. The amps went for more separately than my reserve when I was selling them together. 

Ridgeline is doing good, still running same system
Db6500's
11ov.2
p800.4
Haven't changed much yet because I am considering getting rid of it for an 08 Scion XB, my job is a little up in the air and I am thinking of cutting expenses.

XB is out in June and I may make that decision then, but until then I don't want to do too much. Changing amps in my setup is a no brainer because of access.

I also think I could get a nice system in the XB and would be great to start with a blank slate.


----------



## couchflambeau (Apr 18, 2006)

Rubicon and USA series... oldschool? 

Reference series = oldschool baby!


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

couchflambeau said:


> Rubicon and USA series... oldschool?
> 
> Reference series = oldschool baby!


ok, not sooo old school, I actually thought they were a bit older than they are. Still learning


----------



## couchflambeau (Apr 18, 2006)

Seriously, if considering buying a couple of soundstreams... 

I'd try to find yourself some of the older Reference series amps such as the Reference 200, 300, 500, 700, or 1000.... or better yet the Class A series. These can still be had off of Ebay for a reasonable price.

These represent the height of SS design and simplicity, can run low impedance loads, and all around good SQ amps. 

The Rubicon, USA series were compromises... introduced after SS drank the punch and started cutting corners on design. They're not junk... but just aren't what the Ref series was.....

(I run a trio of SS Ref's 200, 300, and 500.....)


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

The original Reference series were top notch. The second and third series is where the problems were. My brother used 2 reference 300Sx amps for 5 years with no problems, so when they work, they work. One local shop used to nickname them Smokestream and it used to piss me off since I've been a diehard SS fan since the early 90's. The Rubicon series were absolutely NOT a compromise in any way. The build quality is fantastic and I've never had a problem with one. I'd put them heads up to an Arc SE, Arc XXK TRU, Sinfoni, Brax, Helix...all of them. Now alot of newer amps have better fault protection than the Soundstream amps. But if they're used within their limits or not driven to within 98% of their life they are fabulous amps.


----------



## Bones444 (Apr 4, 2007)

How much are you looking for to take that 302 off your hands?  It would go great with my 502.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Bones444 said:


> How much are you looking for to take that 302 off your hands?  It would go great with my 502.


YGPM, 

Not sure I want to sell yet, still having trouble committing. I think I am going to keep the USA no matter what as I found out the board on it is red, white and blue flag. Kind of a novelty. I think that's cool.

http://www.carhifi-oc.de/bilder/usa.jpg


----------

